# Das richtige BMX für den richten Mann?



## Stipp (28. September 2008)

Hi zusammen

Ich bin seid 2 jahren richtig geil aufs Radfahren und Strampel momentan mit mein Stevens Wave durch die Gegend.
Der Verkäufer aber meinte ich sollte es mit diesem Rad nicht alt zu bund treiben da ich mit meinen 1,90 und 120Kg nicht grad zierlich bin wollte ich mir vielleicht noch ein Bmx zulegen mit dem ich mich so richtig ausleben kann.
Da ich aber gern möchte das dieses Rad auch gut was aushält und nicht gleich den Geist aufgibt wenn ich mich drauf schwinge wollte ich euch fragen was ihr einen an Rädern empfehlen könnt?

Vorstellen tu ich mir soetwas auf der art hier -->http://www.bikx.de/cube-flying-circus-stroker-trail-p-25495.html

Mfg Stipp


----------



## l0st (28. September 2008)

Öhm, das da oben ist kein BMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stipp (28. September 2008)

Arks verdammt man sollte sich das bild das man abspeichert doch mal genau anschauen..^^
mmh da muss ich erstmal wieder suchen wo es war


----------



## l0st (28. September 2008)

Ich würde zu Wethepeople,Verde,Subrosa,United,KHE,FBM,Fit greifen was BMX Kompletträder angeht.

verde zb hat dieses jahr verdammt gute Räder unterhalb der 600euro.Falls das so das Budget trifft.


----------



## Stipp (28. September 2008)

Und die wären dann auch was für meine gewichtsklasse und meine grösse oder gibt es dort dann irgentwelche schwirigkeiten?


----------



## HEIZER (28. September 2008)

Stipp schrieb:


> Und die wären dann auch was für meine gewichtsklasse und meine grösse oder gibt es dort dann irgentwelche schwirigkeiten?



Was willst du denn BMXen ? Ich denke aufgrund deiner Größe und deines doch immensen Gewichtes bist du schon sehr eingeschränkt !


----------



## l0st (28. September 2008)

Naja, 1.90, das doch nich zu groß.Und beim rest verweisen wir nun mal auf robby morales oder wie der heisst,der hat auch keine probs und der hat sicher einiger Kilo mehr. Da brauchts jetzt nicht spezielles würd mal sagen nur kein leichtbau rad ,dann geht das schon.


----------



## Stipp (30. September 2008)

Naja mal schauen will schon zusehen das ich vielleicht paar kleine tricks hinbekomme und vielleicht auch bissle mehr^^

Und wer ist dieser Robby Morales


----------



## RISE (1. Oktober 2008)

Rob O' ist der Teammanager von Fit Bike Co. 

Und lass dir mal nichts einreden. Du bist nicht der einzige Mensch mit diesen Maßen, der BMX fährt. Bei einem Komplettbike muss man sicherlich Kompromisse eingehen, aber wenn man gewisse Parts nach und nach _sinnvoll_ ergänzt, dann kann auf dieser Basis ein gutes Rad aufbauen. 

Extremen Leichtbau à la Rahmen unter 2kg, Kurbeln weit unter 1kg oder 800g Streichholzgabeln würde ich lassen. Auf die Felgen könnte man auch noch achten, die sind ja bei den meisten Kompletträdern nicht soooo toll. Ein Paar Odyssey Hazzard Lite oder im Zweifelsfall die stabileren Midway sollten aber genügen.


----------



## HEIZER (1. Oktober 2008)

RISE schrieb:


> Rob O' ist der Teammanager von Fit Bike Co.
> 
> Und lass dir mal nichts einreden.




Ich denke da bin ich mit gemeint . 

Ich wiege momentan selber 93 KG bei 1,85 m . Vorher ( als ich noch geraucht habe )  wog ich knappe 80 Kg , und ich habe mich da deutlich besser bewegen können als jetzt.

Kurzum...... hohes Gewicht = eingeschränkte Bewegungsfreiheit , und das ist nicht nur auf´s BMX bezogen


----------



## RISE (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub deine Maße stimmen mit denen von Rob O nicht mal annähern übereind.  

Das mit der Bewegungsfreiheit hab ich zugegeben aber gar nicht so berücksichtigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## l0st (1. Oktober 2008)

Naja, der Wicke ist auch ein Tier, der kann auch Fahrradfahren


----------



## RISE (1. Oktober 2008)

Der kann im Gegensatz zu Rob O aber auch noch seine Füße sehen


----------



## HC-Maxi (1. Oktober 2008)

also ich kann mit meinen 1,89 sagen, dass ich sehr wohl n Problem auf 20" hatte. Kompletträder haben meißt ein TT von 20,5" und das war für mich dann doch zu kurz. die 13,5" Kettenstreben waren teilweise auch etwas schwer zu handlen bei der Körpergröße, aber vielleicht gewöhnt man sich an das.

Daher beweg ich mich jetzt auch auf 24" mit 22"TT durch den Äther.

Interssant wär für mich damals der MacNeil Deuce Deuce mit 22"TT  und 14,75" CS gewesen, allerdings haben sich meine Handgelenke über die starre Gabel beim Bmx beschwert, daher fiel die Wahl auf 24" mit Federgabel und ich fühl mich deutlich wohler.

Stabilitätsprobleme sollts generell keine geben, sofern du nicht auf Leichtbau plädierst!


----------



## Son (1. Oktober 2008)

also ich mit meinen 1.88m und 110kg hab trotz leichtem Rad keine Probleme bei der stabilität von Teilen


----------



## l0st (1. Oktober 2008)

Und 14.74 " cs..also bitte.

Ich bin 1.90 und mir waren 13.75 fast etwas zu lang.Genauso das 22" TT halt ich jetzt mal für unnötig.


----------



## HC-Maxi (1. Oktober 2008)

ja. kann eh sein dass ich n krüppel bin und mit so nem kleinen Teil einfach ned klar komm ... ich mein ist jaklar wenn man nen großen hat^^^

@lost: welche TT Länge hastn? 21,5"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmx1983 (1. Oktober 2008)

@ stipp
also ich fahr einen mutiny eden mit einem 21,25 oberrohr bei einer körpergröße von 2,01 m und knapp 115 kilo und ich komm gut damit zurecht.


----------



## Richthammer (15. Oktober 2008)

was soll ich mir fuer ein bike kaufen? ein gebrauchtes wtp trust 08 oder ein neues wtp addict 09


----------



## Agent Schmidt (16. Oktober 2008)

Neues WTP Addict


----------



## Richthammer (16. Oktober 2008)

Hast du auch ne begruendung?


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

also wenn es wirklich ein BMX sein soll kann ich dieses hier empfehlen. Bin selbst 189 cm und es macht ein' Heidenspaß.


----------



## Son (24. Oktober 2008)

das ist kein BMX...


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (24. Oktober 2008)

Klar, aber zwischen BMX und dem hier ist es doch ein guter Kompromiss...der "Cruiser".


----------



## gmozi (24. Oktober 2008)

Richthammer schrieb:


> Hast du auch ne begruendung?



Bei einem Neukauf hast Du immer noch 100% Garantie auf alle Parts.


----------



## dilli3000 (28. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin total zufrieden mit meinem Easternbikes element ist für die die nicht allzuviel geld ausgeben möchten aber du bekommst trotzdem auch gute quali und geile teile

Edit: hab den Link mal rausgenommen, das kommt sonst irgendwie wie Schleichwerbung rüber...
Der R.


----------

